

RubyConf in India : February 2010. Don't miss it guys - diptanu
http://rubyconfindia.org/

======
senthilnayagam
good to hear it, we at RailsFactory would surely participate in it

------
shankar108
fantastic! looking forward to it. [OT]the taj mahal in the logo might not have
been the best idea. historically, taj mahal represents the muslim occupation
of india -- a dark period for the nation

~~~
kniwor
> _[OT]the taj mahal in the logo might not have been the best idea.
> historically, taj mahal represents the muslim occupation of india -- a dark
> period for the nation_

From HN guidelines: Please avoid introducing classic flamewar topics unless
you have something genuinely new to say about them.

And this isn't even a classic flamewar, this is some new fangled absurd
religious fundamentalism and probably the worst troll I have seen on HN. I am
Indian, Hindu and feeling a bit insulted right now. Unfortunately, I don't
have enough karma to be able to downvote you.

~~~
plinkplonk
"And this isn't even a classic flamewar, this is some new fangled absurd
religious fundamentalism and probably the worst troll I have seen on HN. "

Hey now there's Indian politics on HN vs the usual American politics! Woo hoo!
I wonder if this is of "interest to Hackers"

